

Try F# in your browser - balakk
http://preview.tryfsharp.org/

======
gawker
Seems like it doesn't work for me on Ubuntu Google Chrome. I get 3 JS errors
trying to run the tutorial. Does anyone else have the same problem?

~~~
icesoldier
The site gave me fits about needing a newer Silverlight version. I closed the
tab.

